# DSC and Silver Stars for 3d SFG (A) Soldiers



## Viper1 (Feb 13, 2015)

http://www.armytimes.com/story/military/careers/army/2015/02/12/3rd-sf-group-valor-awards/23259999/

We stand on the shoulders of giants and walk among great men.  It's an honor to know these guys and to have served with them.  

Bad Boys for Life and Desert Eagles.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2015)

What stood out most in each of the profiles,  were the same phrases or words used in every man's story:

_"Led...Exposed himself to enemy fire...assessed...directed" _

These traits so common in the examples shared by Viper, are so uncommon in today's society.  It reminded me that there is so much more to what they do than worrying about if their ruck weighs enough, or their push up technique is good-to-go, or they can knock out 3 miles in less than 18 minutes.  None of that matters if you don't have the heart to do what they did -

_"Led...Exposed himself to enemy fire...assessed...directed" _

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 13, 2015)

Those were accounts of incredible bravery and courage under fire.

They are highly inspiring Soldiers, sir.


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> It's an honor to know these guys and to have served with them.



Here, here!

"All In!"


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 14, 2015)

Bravo zulu, gents!


----------



## Grunt (Feb 14, 2015)

Warriors doing what Warriors do...with excellence!

Outstanding job, Gentlemen!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well done, Warriors!!!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 14, 2015)

Upholding the respect and honor of the Regiment, well done.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Feb 17, 2015)

Pressure, Pursue, Punish...

SBG sends


----------



## x SF med (Feb 18, 2015)

shortbrownguy said:


> Pressure, Pursue, Punish...
> 
> SBG sends



There used to be a guy on here with the same name, but he doesn't show up any more....  do you know him?  One of his hands has a couple of scars, another 3rd Group guy....:-"


----------



## shortbrownguy (Feb 22, 2015)

x SF med said:


> There used to be a guy on here with the same name, but he doesn't show up any more....  do you know him?  One of his hands has a couple of scars, another 3rd Group guy....:-"


I can't Imagine who you are talking about:-":-"
Ill be popping in more now that things have slowed down for me a bit...

SBG sends.


----------

